

HNRFS: Help me help you; whats missing from your day? - dzlobin

Greetings chaps,
Going along with YC's RFS series, I'd love to know what you guys think is missing from your daily routine. Regardless if it is at your job, startup, personal life;  what kind of service/website/app would help with this?
That said, feel free to leave any ideas you might also have.
======
gridspy
My immediate thought : HN readers are mostly highly informed hackers. If there
is an obvious product need to satisfy us, we would have already created it.

I'd turn my attention to those who don't frequent online discussion forums
such as this.

~~~
bmr
Hackers have now solved every problem they face? None left? This sort of awe-
of-our-own-brilliance seems more likely to retard the progress of this
community than advance it.

~~~
gridspy
Er...

Not exactly.

My point was more that you will find a lot more fresh ground if you look
farther afield.

Of course, there are a lot of great apps like Twilio that are concieved to
make developer's lives a great deal easier - so I dunno.

------
thirdusername
Random thoughts I've had that I'm probably never going to get around to doing:

* Something that will let me automatically backup all my data that is on various services like Facebook, Youtube, Hacker News etc.

* An app that will join and make all my IM logs searchable from trillian, meebo, regular MSN, Skype etc. that I have lying around everywhere. It should let me join logs and people across different services and users on the same service.

* A conference and event directory that will alert me about interesting things happening close to me.

* Something that will let me filter my newsfeeds easier. For example I don't want to be linked things more than once, even from different sources and I want to be able to query say delicious for tags on a hacker news post and filter out things I'm not interested in based on that. I would also like to be able to filter out HN posts that are below a certain number of up votes and maybe put a days delay on when they show up in my feedreader so there will be comments.

* A things I read and watch, scrobbler.

~~~
chadparker
the first one: <http://www.backupify.com/>

------
hajrice
* Billing system? Though Chargify.com isn't doing a bad job.

* We hate chatting via IM and tried Highrise, it isn't for us. I guess that could be a starting point ?

~~~
gridspy
* Have you tried (<http://recurly.com/>) or (<https://cheddargetter.com/features>) ?

* Have you tried Campfire? What more do you want from your chats?

~~~
jsatok
I'm also looking for a better chat platform for my team. We've been using a
Skype group chat for the last 8 months (there's just three of us, so it's not
SO bad).

I'm trying to find a chat platform (either native mac based or web app) that
keeps really good chat logs.

Any suggestions?

EDIT: Do you know what kind of logs Campfire keeps, and how long it keeps them
for?

~~~
tptacek
Campfire has extremely good searchable chat logs, which are a single click
away from any chat room. It has good authorization controls on chat rooms and
access to transcripts. It associates uploaded files to transcripts, and has
very good UI for finding files across transcripts. Finally, it has a solid
HTTP API, which we've used to put chatbots for commits and such on channels. I
recommend it.

